

Kamcord (YC S12) - Networking and early traction - vecter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81GqxpL32is

======
smit
Guys these videos are an awesome concept but are they really helping your
customer?

Just think what's going to make their life better or make them want to use
your product.

~~~
arathnam
Thanks smit for liking the concept behind it :) Our goal with these videos is
two-fold:

1\. Share our experiences so that other early-stage startups can benefit from
it.

2\. Present our opinions on a variety of topics so that folks with a similar
mindset might consider joining Kamcord and working on a lot of the exciting
challenges we talk about.

Also, it doesn't take long to film. We just sat in a room and talked
unscripted for a couple hours. Our awesome intern then pieced the best parts
together.

